# Vourvourou Halkidiki beaches at Greece with  sony a7iii video - photos



## mallllias (Aug 5, 2020)

Good evening to all and good rest of summer!
A walk with my moto Tenere midweek on its beaches
Vourvourous of Halkidiki at Greece.
Awesome waters and worth going for those who have not gone.
Maybe the karidi has the 'name' like THE beach of the area but
personally Fava at (1:30 minutes) withered more, not of course that the karidi was ugly!
here is the video


----------

